# Crypress mulch blend?



## Diablo (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok I think I remembered reading somewhere on here about the blend being bad somehow. I went ahead and bought two bags from home depot because I could'nt find anything on here about the blend not being good. Can someone inform me if the blend is not good for a tegu or not?


----------



## Dubya (Aug 13, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Ok I think I remembered reading somewhere on here about the blend being bad somehow. I went ahead and bought two bags from home depot because I could'nt find anything on here about the blend not being good. Can someone inform me if the blend is not good for a tegu or not?



The blend could have something bad in it. Like maybe cedar.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 13, 2012)

Home depot and lowes only have the blend....this sucks. Can't find pure anywhere


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, except can't even find blend. The only cypress is at my local Agway, and is $10 a 3 cu ft bag.


----------



## jwyo (Aug 13, 2012)

i have had good luck with a soil, sand, moss, leaf litter mixture.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 15, 2012)

jwyo said:


> i have had good luck with a soil, sand, moss, leaf litter mixture.



where do you usually get all that from?


----------



## fuzzylogix (Aug 15, 2012)

Diablo said:


> jwyo said:
> 
> 
> > i have had good luck with a soil, sand, moss, leaf litter mixture.
> ...




Our Lowes has cypress mulch, and I mix it with peat moss that I get from our local feed stores. For my larger tegus i've also mixed in play sand to the mulch/moss mixture as well.


----------



## jwyo (Aug 15, 2012)

"dirt" and sand from back yard, some cheap peat moss from home depot or menards, leaf litter from backyard as well. You can bake it to remove any unwanted hitchhikers. So the mixture is basically free.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 15, 2012)

Not everyone has a backyard to dig up in. That's my problem lol. I'm going with a coconut fiber and cypress mulch mix. Just going to buy 2 bags of the cypress from Agway for the $22. Then buy the coco coir bricks at the local hydroponics. Believe they should be about $9-10 a big brick. Spending about $65-70 in total. May go with a more cypress mixture though.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 16, 2012)

jwyo said:


> "dirt" and sand from back yard, some cheap peat moss from home depot or menards, leaf litter from backyard as well. You can bake it to remove any unwanted hitchhikers. So the mixture is basically free.



Only problem with baking it is finding something to put in it and big enough to fit in the oven without having to do it 100 times. Do you bake the dirt and sand too or just the leaf litter?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2012)

My local Lowes and home depot couldn't say with guarantee What else was in blend. I didn't want to chance it. I got coco fiber on the discount from a friend who has a commercial account with a supply, store.


----------

